# First Aquarium



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

I just got my first aquarium. While I had one as a kid my dad always took care of it. I have a 29 gallon and I got it all hooked up for the cycling to start. I rinsed the gravel and put it in as well. I haven't added any plants and such yet. I noticed that air bubbles are gathering at where I can assume was the water lines when that was added. Will these go away or do I need to clean it myself. Also I am trying to figure out a good starting fish to help with the cycle in a couple days.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## fishbreeder (Feb 14, 2011)

guppys platys mollies swordtails silver dollars cory cats gourami's tetras things like that


----------



## Blabomb (Jan 30, 2011)

Regardless of which fish you put in there, it is going to take much longer than a few days to cycle your tank. I would count on at least 3 weeks to completely cycle your tank. And as far as fish go I would recommended zebra danios. They are cheap and hardy.


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

Blabomb said:


> Regardless of which fish you put in there, it is going to take much longer than a few days to cycle your tank. I would count on at least 3 weeks to completely cycle your tank. And as far as fish go I would recommended zebra danios. They are cheap and hardy.


Thanks for the imput. Do you mean to cycle it empty for 3 weeks before adding any fish? or just before I add more then a couple?


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

*My humble opinions & advice...*



kirkland14 said:


> Thanks for the imput. Do you mean to cycle it empty for 3 weeks before adding any fish? or just before I add more then a couple?


There is the fishless cycle you can do with fish food or similar, which in my opinion takes longer, but it also doesnt put a fish through the harmful cycle. Everyone has their own opinion on why they think one way is better than another. 

I have always used fish to cycle my tanks. And if you choose to cycle your tank WITH fish, then you should start by deciding what type of fish you ultimately want to keep. Then decide which of those types of fish are the hardiest. Use the hardiest fish to put in the tank for the cycling process (I would say 2-3 fish). Test your water on a regular basis, and do partial water changes during the cycle so that ammonia and such wont build up and kill the fish. 

Not sure what you are looking to keep in your tank, but I can tell you that some of the hardiest fish that normally survive a cycle are most cichlids (not recommended for your tank size), guppies (Mine have survived a tank cycle and a small outbreak of ich all within 2 months), mollies and platies are pretty hardy too. A lot of tetras are hardy, but most have nipping issues which is controlable by groups but could also limit future fish choices (like guppies, gouramis, and anything with long fins or flashy tails). Brilliant Rasboras are pretty dang hardy if you ask me. Danios are hardy. 

I personally would NOT cycle the tank with gourami or cory, as both can be sensitive to water parameters. 

So when picking a fish out to cycle the tank, there is a chance it will die, but there is also a chance it will outlive every fish you ever put in there, so unless you plan on re-homing it, make sure it is a fish you would enjoy having in your tank, but not a fish that you would consider your favorite fish because you will only be heartbroken if it dies during cycling. 

And it will take about 3 weeks (or more) to fully cycle a tank, in which to cycle you have to have fish or fish food or something that produces the right bio to make a tank cycle. I also recommend a quality filter.

As for the bubbles, those are fine, and they will eventually go away once the tank calms down and water begins to settle...they wont hurt anything. 

Hope this helps, and welcome to TFK!!!


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> There is the fishless cycle you can do with fish food or similar, which in my opinion takes longer, but it also doesnt put a fish through the harmful cycle. Everyone has their own opinion on why they think one way is better than another.
> 
> I have always used fish to cycle my tanks. And if you choose to cycle your tank WITH fish, then you should start by deciding what type of fish you ultimately want to keep. Then decide which of those types of fish are the hardiest. Use the hardiest fish to put in the tank for the cycling process (I would say 2-3 fish). Test your water on a regular basis, and do partial water changes during the cycle so that ammonia and such wont build up and kill the fish.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That is a really helpful post. I ultimately don't know what I want in the tank as there are so many choices. I spent about 2 months reading about them and learning about the first cycle but I'm always looking for more information. I'm trying to build the right ecosystem and am willing to take my time to get there. I don't even have decorations. The filter came with the tank it's a 3 stage filter that just rests on the side.. I figure it will work well enough in the beginning and then I can upgrade(I didn't expect it to be top of the line since it came with the kit). I'll probably buy a UGF on saturday when I get the plants and such. As for the bubbles. I noticed when I got home today that half of them had gone away so I figured that was normal. I haven't read about using food for the cycle. You just add it in? 
Thanks for the help

Kevin


----------



## Blabomb (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/beginners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/
That will answer all your questions. Good Luck!


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

Blabomb said:


> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/beginners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/
> That will answer all your questions. Good Luck!


Thanks. I appreciate it!


----------



## Blabomb (Jan 30, 2011)

Your welcome! But thank the writer not me


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

Blabomb said:


> Your welcome! But thank the writer not me


Thanks for the link to the writer :-D.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

kirkland14 said:


> Thanks. That is a really helpful post. I ultimately don't know what I want in the tank as there are so many choices. I spent about 2 months reading about them and learning about the first cycle but I'm always looking for more information. I'm trying to build the right ecosystem and am willing to take my time to get there. I don't even have decorations. The filter came with the tank it's a 3 stage filter that just rests on the side.. I figure it will work well enough in the beginning and then I can upgrade(I didn't expect it to be top of the line since it came with the kit). I'll probably buy a UGF on saturday when I get the plants and such. As for the bubbles. I noticed when I got home today that half of them had gone away so I figured that was normal. I haven't read about using food for the cycle. You just add it in?
> Thanks for the help
> 
> Kevin


I have never used the fishless way of cycling, but from what I understand (and there are articles on TRK in other posts that detail it) you "feed" your tank fish food, daily I believe, and as the food breaks down it is similar to the bioload fish give off. 

The Beginners Guide to Freshwater Aquarium Cycle has posts that detail describe the fishless cycle and different ways to do it. 

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/

And you are more than welcome. And trust me, there is always something to learn and research when it comes to aquariums.


----------



## catdawg426 (Oct 27, 2010)

I've cycled my cichlid tank with flakes and i'm doing the same with my new 10 gallon. My 50 gallon took around 3 and a half weeks. This gives yourself a little more time as to figure out what you want in you tank. I just picked up the cheapest flakes I could find. Although using fish works well too, I prefer using flakes. Good luck!


----------



## rainybutterfly (Feb 16, 2011)

i know ive read how many weeks it should take to cycle a tank but how do you know when your tank is cycled and ready for fish (if you do it the fishless way) or more fish (if the fish way)? 
i plan on getting a smaller tank for a betta ( like 5 gal or something) and then between a 10-30 gal for other random fish


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

rainybutterfly said:


> i know ive read how many weeks it should take to cycle a tank but how do you know when your tank is cycled and ready for fish (if you do it the fishless way) or more fish (if the fish way)?
> i plan on getting a smaller tank for a betta ( like 5 gal or something) and then between a 10-30 gal for other random fish


I'm obviously new at this but I think that after your ph and ammonia and nitrate levels have evened out is when you want to add the fish. I didn't get a kit when I got the tank but I'm going tonight when I get off work to get the liquid test kit. I read the paper ones aren't always accurate.


----------



## Blabomb (Jan 30, 2011)

well when you cycle your tank the forst thing you are going to have is an ammonia spike. Following your ammonia spike will be a spike in your nitrites. After that you will he a spike in nitrates. One you see your nitrates you do a big water change. (75-90%) once that is done you are ready for fish


----------



## catdawg426 (Oct 27, 2010)

kirkland14 said:


> I'm obviously new at this but I think that after your ph and ammonia and nitrate levels have evened out is when you want to add the fish. I didn't get a kit when I got the tank but I'm going tonight when I get off work to get the liquid test kit. I read the paper ones aren't always accurate.


well yes once your ammonia and nitrite levels are zero and your nitrates are going up your done. the cycle doesn't effect the ph though...


----------



## clayton1169 (Jan 27, 2011)

kirkland14 said:


> I just got my first aquarium. While I had one as a kid my dad always took care of it. I have a 29 gallon and I got it all hooked up for the cycling to start. I rinsed the gravel and put it in as well. I haven't added any plants and such yet. I noticed that air bubbles are gathering at where I can assume was the water lines when that was added. Will these go away or do I need to clean it myself. Also I am trying to figure out a good starting fish to help with the cycle in a couple days.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kevin



while back when I was starting my fist tank I used a product called stress zyme which from what I remember helps build bio in tank


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

clayton1169 said:


> while back when I was starting my fist tank I used a product called stress zyme which from what I remember helps build bio in tank


There are mixed reviews on whether or not Stress Zyme helps...some swear by it, others think it does nothing. I personally feel it helped cycle my tank much faster than normal. I used it on my 29 gallon and it fully cycled in 2 weeks. I used it on my 5 gallon tank, and it cycled in a week. 

The comments about the ammonia and such spiking, then evening out is the correct answer for how to tell if a tank has cycled, and you can not tell that unless you have some sort of water testing kit. I agree that the liquid master tests are more accurate, but sometimes we cant afford them, in which case strips will work as some sort of guideline.

As far as water changes go, I personally would never do more than a 50% water change in any tank 55 gal and below, but that is just me. I believe smaller more frequent water changes are more effective. Even though my tank is established and cycled, I still only do a 25-35% water change once a week. Now, since I am having a cloudy issue due to either algae or phosfates (spelling?), I am doing a 50% water change ever 3 days to help combat it. 

And I would NEVER do a 100% water change on a tank...regardless of what beneficial bacteria is in the gravel, filter, or where ever else, this could still send your tank into a new cycle.


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> There are mixed reviews on whether or not Stress Zyme helps...some swear by it, others think it does nothing. I personally feel it helped cycle my tank much faster than normal. I used it on my 29 gallon and it fully cycled in 2 weeks. I used it on my 5 gallon tank, and it cycled in a week.
> 
> The comments about the ammonia and such spiking, then evening out is the correct answer for how to tell if a tank has cycled, and you can not tell that unless you have some sort of water testing kit. I agree that the liquid master tests are more accurate, but sometimes we cant afford them, in which case strips will work as some sort of guideline.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification and help!


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

You are more than welcomed. Hope your tank set up turns out awesome!!


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> You are more than welcomed. Hope your tank set up turns out awesome!!


I hope it turns out well also! Yesterday I went and 4 female fancy guppies and 2 males. They seem to be doing ok so far. Their darting up/down and back and forth. I'm keeping an eye on how much I feed them so they don't put out a lot of waste all at once. Does the spike in ammonia happen quickly? or does it just go up and up before it goes back down?

Thanks


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

kirkland14 said:


> I hope it turns out well also! Yesterday I went and 4 female fancy guppies and 2 males. They seem to be doing ok so far. Their darting up/down and back and forth. I'm keeping an eye on how much I feed them so they don't put out a lot of waste all at once. Does the spike in ammonia happen quickly? or does it just go up and up before it goes back down?
> 
> Thanks


 
Yeah, guppies are pretty active fishies. As far as feeding them, if they are younger, you should feed them at least 2-3 small meals a day, if they are older 1-2 times a day. Feeding them less wont change their output as much as you would think...the key is not to put so much food in there that there is a bunch of left overs that break down into ammonia in your tank. 

The ammonia spikes during a tank cycle usually bounce. Its the nitrate and nitrite levels you are really watching. I always get them confused on which is bad and which is good, but I THINK its the nitrites that are bad and that once they spike and disappear the nitrates will level off to 20-40ppm (which is safe and where it should be). But ammonia is always dangerous to fish, if your ammonia levels spike a little bit, do a partial water change.

With guppies, they are livebearers, and can reproduce quickly. And a good ratio for them is one male to every 2-3 females. If your females get aggrivated too much by the males, you can add another female to help disburse the excitement. And know that if you add mollies, guppies can crossbreed with them. 

Guppies are cool. I have four. The sunrise tequila guppies tend to be larger than fancy guppies and such. My sunrise tequila guppies will even come nip on my fingers if I stick them in the tank, and they always follow me around the tank to see what I am doing. All my guppies are males though, which is fine, I have no intent on breeding on purpose, or even accidental since my tanks are stocked full. lol.


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

well I lost 1 female and 1 male today. So far the other ones are doing ok. I've been only feeding them in the morning and night. I kind of expected a loss at some point(actually I was surprised it took a couple days). I also went and got myself a master liquid test kit today so I can see what is going on. My readings were:

Temp: 78 degrees
ph: 7.4
NH3/4: .5ppm
NO2: .1 ppm
NO3: 0
Alk: 1.7

and I did a 10-15% change as well before hand


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

kirkland14 said:


> well I lost 1 female and 1 male today. So far the other ones are doing ok. I've been only feeding them in the morning and night. I kind of expected a loss at some point(actually I was surprised it took a couple days). I also went and got myself a master liquid test kit today so I can see what is going on. My readings were:
> 
> Temp: 78 degrees
> ph: 7.4
> ...


 
The water parameters were probably higher before the water change, in which case it could have been a number of things that could have killed the guppies...including stress. Fish loss happens, even in fully cycled tanks. 
Sorry to hear that you lost 2 guppies...hang in there, it will cycle soon enough.


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> The water parameters were probably higher before the water change, in which case it could have been a number of things that could have killed the guppies...including stress. Fish loss happens, even in fully cycled tanks.
> Sorry to hear that you lost 2 guppies...hang in there, it will cycle soon enough.


Ya that's kinda what I thought to. One of them was actually dead before hand and the other one was all swimming around before I did the change. I guess that's why you start small. I made sure to start a log of the daily parameters. Also should I have checked the water before the change to see how much I should take out?

Thanks


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

kirkland14 said:


> Ya that's kinda what I thought to. One of them was actually dead before hand and the other one was all swimming around before I did the change. I guess that's why you start small. I made sure to start a log of the daily parameters. Also should I have checked the water before the change to see how much I should take out?
> 
> Thanks


 
I would, personally, do the water testing before a water change, and a couple of hours after a water change to make sure the levels have dropped to a safe level in case you need to do another change. 

Yeah, during a tank cycle, depending on tank size and the type of fish you use when doing a fish-in cycle, you generally only need 2-3 fish. 

I have broken many of the rules when it comes to adding fish. The general rule is no more than 3 fish once a week assuming water parameters are safe. I have safely added up to 11 new fish at once to my tank without any fluctuation to my water parameters. Of course I only add that many when I add small and lower bio-load type fish (the 11 fish included 5 habrosus cory, which when adding them they ranged between 1/4" and a 1/2"). And I dont like to buy schooling fish in two groups, so I generally add them 6 at a time. I would NOT do that to a cycling tank though, even though I did to my smaller tank with 7 fish, however I had also added good bacteria from a previous tank I was upgrading from. 

There is a great product you can buy at Walmart by Jungle called Tank Buddies Correct pH. They are dissolving tablets (which my guppies love to play in while they are dissolving) that remove ammonia and keep your pH near a neutral 7.0. It is only $3 and some change and it treats up to 80 gallons and last for 3-4 weeks. Add it after a water change. It helped keep my fish alive during my cycles, and seemed to speed the process up some how. And API Stress Coat water conditioner with aloe also removes ammonia, but be careful not to use too much if you do use it because it can cause a small build up of slime since it also helps the fish repair their slimecoats.

Oh, and great choice on the test kit! They have them at Petsmart for like $32, but when I went to get one the other day, they were completely sold out!! But I needed testers, and ended up with strips that I got on sale because they were for ponds...they test the same things just the readings say certain levels are safe for ponds, but since I know what parameters I need, they still tell me the number and I know what to do. And you can order the API master test kit on walmart.com for only $25! Only a good buy if you do site to store, otherwise by time you pay shipping, you could just go to Petsmart and get one.

I forget, what size is your tank? I guess I could just go and read the first post, huh? lol. 
Hope you can get some pics of the tank up once it is how you want it. I never have mine how I want it, always adding new things, but for the most part my tanks are how I want them. Good Luck.


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> I would, personally, do the water testing before a water change, and a couple of hours after a water change to make sure the levels have dropped to a safe level in case you need to do another change.
> 
> Yeah, during a tank cycle, depending on tank size and the type of fish you use when doing a fish-in cycle, you generally only need 2-3 fish.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. It's a 29g tank.So far today I haven't lost any more. the Ammonia has gone up to 1.0 ppm now but I guess that's expected right? None of the other levels have change except the temp is 80 degrees F now. I made sure to do the test before I did the change this time. Makes sense.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

kirkland14 said:


> Thanks for your response. It's a 29g tank.So far today I haven't lost any more. the Ammonia has gone up to 1.0 ppm now but I guess that's expected right? None of the other levels have change except the temp is 80 degrees F now. I made sure to do the test before I did the change this time. Makes sense.


 
I hope I read right, and that after the 1.0ppm ammonia reading you did a water change. I am sure you did. 

80 degrees is okay, you might want to pull it down about 2 degrees though. 

Since your ammonia is spiking, depending on what chemicals you are using if any to aide in the cycling, you should see some spikes in the nitrite soon, in which later will give you your nitrates. 

And make sure any fish that die during the process are removed promptly, as they can contribute to a spike in ammonia in the tank as well. 

My tank is a 29 gal too. I love it...its a great size! 

Glad no other fish have died for you!!!


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

I did do the water change after the test. Makes more sense that way I guess. I also removed the ones that died immediately after I noticed them. I figured it wasn't good for the tank. Thanks for all your advice. I'll keep you posted how it goes.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

kirkland14 said:


> I did do the water change after the test. Makes more sense that way I guess. I also removed the ones that died immediately after I noticed them. I figured it wasn't good for the tank. Thanks for all your advice. I'll keep you posted how it goes.


You are more than welcome...happy to help in any way I can. I look forward to your tank updates!!!


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

New Development: So none of my parameters have changed really(the ph did spike for one day but then dropped). But I've noticed my water is more cloudy. I have been changing about 10-15% of the water daily. Is this natural?


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

kirkland14 said:


> New Development: So none of my parameters have changed really(the ph did spike for one day but then dropped). But I've noticed my water is more cloudy. I have been changing about 10-15% of the water daily. Is this natural?


No need to do a water change daily unless there is raised levels of ammonia, nitrite, or anything else at a possibly dangerous level. Once every few days to once a week unless needed for the first few months. After the aquarium is fully cycled and well established you can get away with bi-weekly, or even monthly water changes if parameters remain stable.

As far as water parameters not changing, that happens in a cycle. Have you spiked in nitrites, then they level out to zero, and have nitrates yet? If this is the case, then your tank could have cycled. Very doubtful considering the short timespan, but possible with some of the chemicals available. 

Cloudy water could be a number of things. In such a new tank though, it could be from...
1- overfeeding
2- over bio load on filter
3- high phosphates (they makes tests to check this, and chemicals to treat this)

And I am sure there are other reasons. I doubt it is algae though since the tank is so new. 

How much are you feeding the fish currently? What kind of filter do you have on the tank?


----------



## catdawg426 (Oct 27, 2010)

when I cycled my tank there was a period of about 3-4 days where my tank was cloudy and stunk. After that it went away though, I would just wait it out a little bit and see if it gets better. Filter wise, putting in carbon really helped the smell + cloudiness 4 me


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

nothing has spiked except the ammonia one day(it went to 1 ppm but went back to .5 the next day. the NO2 and NO3 haven't made any change yet. My filter is the stock box filter that came with the tank.

and i'm only feeding them a little pinch in the am and pm.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

kirkland14 said:


> nothing has spiked except the ammonia one day(it went to 1 ppm but went back to .5 the next day. the NO2 and NO3 haven't made any change yet. My filter is the stock box filter that came with the tank.
> 
> and i'm only feeding them a little pinch in the am and pm.


If it is a stock filter, those generally run on a basic carbon insert. 

I wouldnt worry too much, as cycling takes time and goes through its phases. Did you add any cycling assisting chemicals when you started the tank?

Cloudiness could be the phosphates, as from what I understand, they can just be in your tab water. If the cloudiness is bothering you, you can try either adding a bio bag to the filter with phosphate remover stuff, or you can buy the chemical that removes phosphates. 

As for nothing spiking, it takes time. Slow down on the water changes until the ammonia spikes. Remember a basic, non-assisted, cycle takes at least 3 weeks. 

Ammonia has to spike before nitrite can be made, and nitrite has to be made before nitrate can be made during a cycle. And there is time between all. Your ammonia could have spiked higher at one point, and yet, it might still be waiting to make its big spike...and the ammonia generally fluctuates during the entire cycle. 

It will be fine, all sounds pretty normal to me though.


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> If it is a stock filter, those generally run on a basic carbon insert.
> 
> I wouldnt worry too much, as cycling takes time and goes through its phases. Did you add any cycling assisting chemicals when you started the tank?
> 
> ...


It does have the basic carbon filter inside. As for the cloudiness I did go and get the phosphate remover and the cloudiness went away pretty quickly. I have reduced the water changes as well. So far so good. Thanks


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

kirkland14 said:


> It does have the basic carbon filter inside. As for the cloudiness I did go and get the phosphate remover and the cloudiness went away pretty quickly. I have reduced the water changes as well. So far so good. Thanks


You are more than welcome...glad the water cleared up.


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well so far my tanks is up and running. The Ammonia spiked, as well as the nitrite and nitrate and then leveled back out for the most part. The tanks seems happy and is going good. I now have 3 guppies, 9 Neons and 2 Blue Cory Cats. They all seem to be happy and doing good. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

So glad to hear the good news!!!!!


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

I do have a question about my box filter though. It's coming up on one month and I think I'm supposed to change it. Should I cut some of the old filter out and put it into the new one to help keep the good bacteria growing and if so how much? Thanks again!


----------



## catdawg426 (Oct 27, 2010)

kirkland14 said:


> I do have a question about my box filter though. It's coming up on one month and I think I'm supposed to change it. Should I cut some of the old filter out and put it into the new one to help keep the good bacteria growing and if so how much? Thanks again!


well how many filter pads are in the filter? Mine has a bio filter where most of the bacteria establishes which I never change and then a carbon insert which I replace monthly.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

I am pretty sure when you say box filter you are just talking about the carbon insert pads. Which it is safe to change those as the bacteria lives on the sponge-like thing between the carbon insert and the outflow and other places in a box filter. 

I have the Marineland Penguin Biowheel filter, and I change my filter insert every 3 weeks since it is basically just a carbon insert, however, I never change the biowheel as that is full of good stuff. 

On my Tetra 10i Whisper filter in my smaller tank, I change the carbon bag monthly, but I dont bother the black sponge-like thing. 

So yes, it is safe to change them. If you are concerned, you can "rinse it" in the tank, however that will also give you a lot of gunk and debris floating in your tank...and I generally wouldnt do that unless I was switching filters that couldnt hold the old filters cartridge in the new filter. 

Hope this wasnt too confusing, it is late and I am fighting sinuses and a bad back. 

How are the fish doing?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I would not change the filter at all unless it is basically falling apart you have a lot of beneficial bacteria that are on there and if you change it it could cause you tank to have a mini-cycle. Instead when you do the water change swish it around in the dirty water that has been removed from the tank and is still in your bucket. That will get rid of any debris in the filter but will not kill the bacteria.


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> I would not change the filter at all unless it is basically falling apart you have a lot of beneficial bacteria that are on there and if you change it it could cause you tank to have a mini-cycle. Instead when you do the water change swish it around in the dirty water that has been removed from the tank and is still in your bucket. That will get rid of any debris in the filter but will not kill the bacteria.


Cool! Thanks for the info. I wasn't really sure what I should do about it. Theres alot of different material online to try and sort through. I knew about the bacteria in there that's why I thought by cutting some out it would help it grow back easier. About how long does one of these filters last?

Thanks


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> I would not change the filter at all unless it is basically falling apart you have a lot of beneficial bacteria that are on there and if you change it it could cause you tank to have a mini-cycle. Instead when you do the water change swish it around in the dirty water that has been removed from the tank and is still in your bucket. That will get rid of any debris in the filter but will not kill the bacteria.


The fish are good. I have had a little loss but that's to be expected. The Cory's are awesome. Their like living vacuum cleaners. The bottom of my tank is spotless. Their so active I can't get enough of watching them.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Removing the filter that hold the carbon wont ruin the bacteria at all, and they should be replaced about every month or so...heavier stocked tanks more often, or for the use of the fresh active carbon to remove meds that you had to treat a tank with if it ever calls for that.

Yeah, cories are awesome. I had just added some albinos last month that were itty bitty, and they have GROWN! The largest is an inch and a half now!!! I cant wait for them to get bigger!!! 

If you think they are like vacs, you should get some otocinclus, those dudes are heavy duty cleaners!!! If you stuck in 3 oto, in combination with the cory, your tank would look sparkling clean, lol.


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> Removing the filter that hold the carbon wont ruin the bacteria at all, and they should be replaced about every month or so...heavier stocked tanks more often, or for the use of the fresh active carbon to remove meds that you had to treat a tank with if it ever calls for that.
> 
> Yeah, cories are awesome. I had just added some albinos last month that were itty bitty, and they have GROWN! The largest is an inch and a half now!!! I cant wait for them to get bigger!!!
> 
> If you think they are like vacs, you should get some otocinclus, those dudes are heavy duty cleaners!!! If you stuck in 3 oto, in combination with the cory, your tank would look sparkling clean, lol.



I was actually going to Oto's but my local store was sold out(they have wholesale day on Sundays) so I went with the Cories. I'm going to go back next Saturday and see if they have any in stock again.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

If his filter is the all in one deal with the carbon made into the white filter part than he should not change it because the bacteria will be on the white filter part. If the carbon is by itself in a separate bag than yes he can change the carbon part only, how ever if he has real plants the carbon is bad for the plants so he should not change it.
As for the corys I agree they are awesome especially when kept in groups of the same kind. My personal favorite are the albinos because they seem to go all over the tank just not on the bottom.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

@Kirkland...yeah, my Petsmart and aquarium stores have been having outages of otos too!! Its crazy!!! And I just know when I head up to Petsmart tomorrow for otos they will be sold out bc they have that Spring Sale with otos for $1!!!

@Calmwaters...Kirkland has the factory stock box filter, which generally has the black filter sponge thing for the bacteria, and the carbon insert filter cartridge. Either top fin or tetra, forget which. 
As far as live plants go, I have no idea one from another...I have a few live plants in each of my tanks, I run active carbon in my filters at all times, and I do not use any aquarium plant food, or do anything special for the plants and they have thrived, grown, and are pretty awesome. I had no idea about the carbon being bad for live plants, as plants arent my area. lol. 
The habrosus cory I have also go all over the tank, you just can barely see them bc they are so small. But yeah, albinos are everywhere!


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> If his filter is the all in one deal with the carbon made into the white filter part than he should not change it because the bacteria will be on the white filter part. If the carbon is by itself in a separate bag than yes he can change the carbon part only, how ever if he has real plants the carbon is bad for the plants so he should not change it.
> As for the corys I agree they are awesome especially when kept in groups of the same kind. My personal favorite are the albinos because they seem to go all over the tank just not on the bottom.


It is the all in one filter with the carbon inside(Aqueon 30 I believe?) and there are real plants as well. The Corys don't seem to care where they are. Top, bottom, middle. Their all over the place.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a trio of the c. habrosus as well and they are cute little fish but like you said hard to see because they are small. ; )


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

kirkland14 said:


> It is the all in one filter with the carbon inside(Aqueon 30 I believe?) and there are real plants as well. The Corys don't seem to care where they are. Top, bottom, middle. Their all over the place.


Then as I said I would not replace it. Good luck with your tank.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, see, I could have sworn it was the typical box, but yeah, all in ones are much more difficult when it comes to changing and such. So yes, the other Amanda, Calmwaters, is correct. Sorry if I sounded argumentative.

As for the habrosus, I love them so, they are the cutest little things, but SOOO tiny!!! 

Hey calmwaters... I just posted a thread asking for suggestions on a centerpiece fish for my 29 gal, if you have a moment I would love a suggestion or so.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

All right I will go check it out.


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> @Kirkland...yeah, my Petsmart and aquarium stores have been having outages of otos too!! Its crazy!!! And I just know when I head up to Petsmart tomorrow for otos they will be sold out bc they have that Spring Sale with otos for $1!!!
> 
> @Calmwaters...Kirkland has the factory stock box filter, which generally has the black filter sponge thing for the bacteria, and the carbon insert filter cartridge. Either top fin or tetra, forget which.
> As far as live plants go, I have no idea one from another...I have a few live plants in each of my tanks, I run active carbon in my filters at all times, and I do not use any aquarium plant food, or do anything special for the plants and they have thrived, grown, and are pretty awesome. I had no idea about the carbon being bad for live plants, as plants arent my area. lol.
> The habrosus cory I have also go all over the tank, you just can barely see them bc they are so small. But yeah, albinos are everywhere!


I'm haven't gotten any fish from the petsmart/petco yet. I have a really awesome LFS out here called 6th Avenue Aquarium. They have been in business for like 20-30 years. It's like a shopping mall. Theres another smaller one closer to me and before you can buy any fish from him he requires a H2O test. I think that's kinda cool. But the 6th Ave one is really dope. They always tell you what the fish need before he lets you get them and makes sure you understand.


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> All right I will go check it out.


I just noticed you lived in Asheville. I used to go to a motorcycle event held out there. It's a cool little town


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL I like it alot here. Lots of curves and beautiful scenery for the motorcycles. I can't wait to get mine out of the shop so I can start riding it.


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> LOL I like it alot here. Lots of curves and beautiful scenery for the motorcycles. I can't wait to get mine out of the shop so I can start riding it.


It was a long time ago. I think the event was the Hoot something or other. I grew up in Indiana so I would go down there. The Blue Mountains are so awesome!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes they are especially in the fall when the colors of the trees are changing.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Sounds like you have awesome lfs where you are Kirkland!!! 

Within a decent driving distance I have two...the first one has better stock with prices close to petsmart, but their staff can often be rude and hurried, yet fairly knowledgable. The 2nd one has an amazing staff that knows all, however their stock leaves a bit to be desired, and their prices are either really high, or amazingly cheap (usually cheap on fish that are normally pricey, and high on normally cheap fish...makes no sence). I choose to go to the rude one most times because they tend to have what I want at a better price, and also have more options on suppliers and can get me fish the other cant. 

I often go to Petsmart for fish of the more common sort, like otos, albino cory, guppies, and such like that. I would never buy certain fish there, but others I feel okay with, like hardier breeds. And I have never had good luck with their bettas!!! 

Petco seems to have more types of FW fish than petsmart, but I have never bought from them.

And I refuse to shop at Petland. 

You are very fortunate to have good fish stores, as a lot of people get stuck with only a petsmart nearby.


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> Sounds like you have awesome lfs where you are Kirkland!!!
> 
> Within a decent driving distance I have two...the first one has better stock with prices close to petsmart, but their staff can often be rude and hurried, yet fairly knowledgable. The 2nd one has an amazing staff that knows all, however their stock leaves a bit to be desired, and their prices are either really high, or amazingly cheap (usually cheap on fish that are normally pricey, and high on normally cheap fish...makes no sence). I choose to go to the rude one most times because they tend to have what I want at a better price, and also have more options on suppliers and can get me fish the other cant.
> 
> ...


I get food and some other resources from the local petsmat/petco but all live animals come from the store. I've talked to the local "pet store" people before. I found them very unhelpful. As to "rude" store owners, I've found they are rude because they know what they are talking about


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

kirkland14 said:


> I get food and some other resources from the local petsmat/petco but all live animals come from the store. I've talked to the local "pet store" people before. I found them very unhelpful. As to "rude" store owners, I've found they are rude because they know what they are talking about


 
Unfortunately the rude employees know very little, and look as to still be in high school. Its a very well established fish store in the metroplex, but they seem to pride themselves more on SW vs FW knowledge. I actually had a guy talking to me about cichlids who had no clue what dither fish or target fish were...if you are going to talk cichlids, that is something I would consider something of the need to know. I thought only Petsmart employees were clueless like that. 

When I went in last week to get a betta...the guy was so rushed, he bagged the wrong betta...I asked for the black one with the baby blue tail, and he pushes me out the door with a blue and red one that looked like he had be fought and returned!!! I was mad, but kept the betta, reluctantly. 

Sadly, I find most people at any place selling pet supplies to be unhelpful and a waste of time. I like to research ahead of time to avoid any confusion from incorrect information they might want to try and give out. 

And I cant stand to be in the live fish section at Petsmart and hear one of the employees answering a customer's questions with the WRONG information and acting like they are right...I usually pull the customer aside afterwards, inform them of the correct information, and urge them to research it so they know they had received incorrect information!

I mean, I have had Petsmart employees tell me that its okay to just set up a tank, let it run with water for a week, and that it would be fully cycled and ready for fish after a week....um, I think NOT!!! LOL


----------



## catdawg426 (Oct 27, 2010)

ya, I've got one of those aqueon filters in our brackish tank in our aquatic biology class. I just don't get them! The pads get all brown and slimy, and they sell replacement pads, but I feel if I replace it I'll be throwing the bacteria out the window!


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

So I was wondering about my Corys diet. So far they seem to be ok with the flake food at the bottom but I want to make sure their eating enough. Should I get them some kind of pellet/wafer food that sinks? Their a little over an inch long.

Thanks


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I would give the algae wafers mine love them.


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> I would give the algae wafers mine love them.


Thanks! I'll go get some for them


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

I went to the store and got some algae wafers and while I was there I thought about adding a little sand on top of gravel in the tank. Is this weird or wrong somehow? I thought the Corys might enjoy it so their barbels would have something soft to dig in. I got enough for 5 gallons so it's not that much compared to the tank but I didn't want to put it in yet incase something would be wrong.

Thanks for your help/opinions


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I would not put it on top as it will gradually work its way to the bottom. What you could try if you like is move the grave to one side and put the sand on the side without the gravel, or I have also seen the gravel split with some on each side and the sand in the middle.


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> I would not put it on top as it will gradually work its way to the bottom. What you could try if you like is move the grave to one side and put the sand on the side without the gravel, or I have also seen the gravel split with some on each side and the sand in the middle.


That's kinda what I had in mind. Thanks for the input.


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

my corys don't seem to care about the algae wafers but the tetras love them


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

the corys could give 2 F***'s about the wafers. The tetras on the other hand love them

this development didn't show up the first time I wrote it

and now that I look at it I might get more sand..I really like how it looks


----------



## kirkland14 (Feb 16, 2011)

i lied. the corys love them


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

LMAO!!! I love the back and forth love and hate delima over the cories and their waffers!!! 
Mine love them, as do my otos, guppies, and mollies. The rasboras will munch on them sometimes.


----------

